# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Hickory

## 2x4

I have a kettle style BBQ that uses the standard heat beads. 
Used hickory as a smoking type agent for the first time last night while cooking up some steaks and the taste is absolutely sensational. 
The bag of hickory brought from a local BBQ place was $15 odd dollars :Shock:  Not that I am complaining too much as the end result was great. Although when BBQ was smoking it just smelt like I was camping out with a standard wood fire. 
What other timbers have people used to enhance your BBQ expiriance?  
.

----------


## rrobor

Try a gum leaf, gives it that great Australian feel.  Dont over do it or your steak tastes like Vic

----------

